# New cat tree - at last



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

After the saga of getting the correct part for the new tree for the girls, here it is at last  It seems to have been given the seal of approval 
















































And this is the original one with the wrong size post


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Looks like a fab tree- very sturdy and plenty of room for two! 

Looking foward to seeing the girls snuggling together in their new hammock, they're so beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks great and matches your cat  Your cat whom I have to say is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice 

Did you have fun putting it toghether?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Did you have fun putting it toghether?


:nonod: It wasn't until I had it together and couldn't get the top platform to lock that I realised that you have to do it from the top down  My hands are sore from turning sisal poles round and round :cryin:
Ever helpful DH just said 'It must be faulty. Send it back.'


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> :nonod: It wasn't until I had it together and couldn't get the top platform to lock that I realised that you have to do it from the top down  My hands are sore from turning sisal poles round and round :cryin:
> Ever helpful DH just said 'It must be faulty. Send it back.'


I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't laugh, but it is funny.

Had the same problems when I did mine recently x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad it's finally sorted :thumbup:


Looks nice and plush, and looks like the girls are going to love it


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Tasty! I'll take it! 

Just bag it up along with the smeeze and send it over to me, there's a pal.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fabulous! Looks like its had a full inspection and deemed safe for any new kittens to crawl all over


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the girls look pleased with it, im waiting for my new cat tree to arrive, my daughters brought it for me for my birthday,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _the girls look pleased with it, im waiting for my new cat tree to arrive, my daughters brought it for me for my birthday,_


What a lovely present :thumbup: Hope it's sturdy enough to take all of your gorgeous kitties


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

Love that!

I also have to comment how jealous i am that you are able to have nice vases.

Though my cats are better now they are a older they are still a magnet for anything breakable!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

That looks fab!  xx I want to play on it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ESAB said:


> Love that!
> 
> I also have to comment how jealous i am that you are able to have nice vases.
> 
> Though my cats are better now they are a older they are still a magnet for anything breakable!!


thank you - we collect blue and white Chinese and the pots in the photo are big and very heavy - the smaller ones are well out of the reach of paws


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

tylow said:


> Looks great and matches your cat  Your cat whom I have to say is gorgeous :001_wub:


haha, I picked Thomas' bed as it matched him 

Great tree!! They look thrilled with it


----------

